# HSUS Corporate Sponsors - Cross Post



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*
*

*Crosspost from another forum.*

ag on the forefront

*
*

*HSUS Corporate Sponsors *

I discovered a list of the corporate sponsors that the Humane Society of America (HSUS) has endorsed in supporting their cause. Here is the list:

*AuthentEscapes*
*Travel agency*


*Bank of America*
*HSUS credit card and checking programs*


*BB&T*
*Fund for Animals credit card *


*Buffalo Exchange*
*Apparel retailer*


*Carivintâs Winery*
*Several wine clubs featuring animal label art*


*Charity Partners*
*Event ticket sales*


*Cheeky Monkey Jewelry*
*Jewelry from reclaimed metals and conflict-free stones*


*Crocodiles Not Waterlilies*
*Plush/books for children *


*Check Gallery*
*Personal checks and address labels*


*DoGreatGood.com*
*San Nicolas Feral Cat program sponsor*


*Ebay Giving Works run by Mission Fish*
*Charity auctions on eBay Giving Works*


*eFundraising, a subsidiary of QSP Time, Inc.*
*Magazine subscriptions*


*GreaterGood*
*AnimalRescueSite click-to-feed program*


*Grounds for Change*
*Organic, shade-grown, fair-trade, and carbon-free coffee*


*Harland Clarke*
*Personal checks *


*HomeAgain microchip by Schering-Plough*
*Animal Care Expo sponsor*


*Jakks Pacific*
*Pet products including apparel and toys*


*Land Rover North America*
*Wild Horse Protection Project sponsor*


*Legacy Interactive*
*Pet Pals video game *


*Microsoft*
*i'm Initiative with Windows Live Messenger and Windows Live Hotmail*


*Mighty Fine*
*Apparel*


*Neue Galerie New York*
*Art/music gallery *


*NSF*
*Menswear designer of bracelet and matching dog collar*


*Oreck*
*Supporter discounts on vacuum cleaners*


*Organic Bouquet*
*Eco-friendly flowers and gifts*


*Petco Stores and Foundation*
*End Dog Fighting program and Animal Care Expo sponsor*


*Pet e-Tailing*
*Humane Domain, the online store of The HSUS*


*Petfinder*
*Animal Care Expo Sponsor*


*Petplan*
*Pet insurance and Spay Day Pet Photo Contest sponsor*


*PetSmart Charities*
*Disaster conference and Animal Care Expo Sponsor*


*Pilot Travel Centers*
*Emergency Services and HSVMA Field Services sponsor *


*Prai Beauty Group*
*Genesis Awards sponsor*


*Precious Cat*
*Cat litter additive to support Shelter Partners Program*


*Somerset Entertainment*
*Music CDs for pets *


*Tisbest*
*Charity gift cards*


*ViMax Publishing*
*Provides HSUS pet information to select grocers *


*Xerox*
*Color printers to support Shelter Partners Program*


*[yellow tail]*
*"tails for tails" program *


*Zazzle.com*
*Print on demand postage stamps and products *

If you support/utilize any of these corporations, I highly suggest you find an alternative. Better yet, write each of these and let them know how HSUS is aiming to destroy animal agriculture, your livelihood.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the info. Sure is eye opening.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Very much... I was blown away. There's a few products I will be switching, for SURE!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

im sorry i hate it when people bump threads but i think this is something everyone should read


----------

